# neolamprologus tretocephalus



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Recently browsing the library I saw a picture of these beautiful fish with a couple of Yellow Labs. I'm assuming they are from lake Tanganyika due to the firstpart of their name (Neolamprologus). However there aren't any species articles on them so I was hoping someone could help me out. I would be putting them in a Mbuna tank. I know its normally not advized to mix the lakes but they were with labs in the picture so I figured this might be an exception. If anyone can offer me any help or advice it would be very appreciated. Right now I have a 75G tank with a sand subsrate and lots of rock work. There are yellow labs and Demasoni in the tank and I plan on adding Acei and Fuelleborni and then I'd love to add the neolamprologus tretocephalus for that different look and just the twist of having a fish that isnt a mouthbrooder. thanks in advance for the help.
-Shawn


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Not sure how it'd handle with the demansonis but I think it should end up well.

Have you also looked at the gold and blue forms of Neolamprologus sexfasciatus?

~Ed


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Marduk said:


> Not sure how it'd handle with the demansonis but I think it should end up well.
> 
> Have you also looked at the gold and blue forms of Neolamprologus sexfasciatus?
> 
> ~Ed


no if you have any recommendations let me know. I would like something small and not very aggressive for myMbuna tank. the demasoni seem to hold their own and they were with the labs in the pick. I hear the Fuelleborni and Acei are pretty tough too. anyway keep the suggestionscoming and i'll look into them all. thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Usually from what I hear demansonis are psychos...


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Marduk said:


> Usually from what I hear demansonis are psychos...


yeah they're pretty wild. There small but I think they can hold their own. Maybe something else somewhat aggressive will tone them down a bit.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Trets are psycho's too. Very aggressive among themselves and with others. At least Demasoni are only aggressive among themselves. I'd worry about both fish having black bars, but I have no experience with the combination. At most I would try a single.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Tank too small to mix these two. Even a single Neolamprologus tretocephalus can become breeding minded (though you can just separate em from other fish if it happens) . Survival yep prob with a single. If they get in breeding mode then there will be probs I think.

Both are loverly fish to keep and breed.

No way good (long term an breeding) together in a 75g

Sorry.

If its just a guess from looking em up on the net I would post a pick no way a Neolamp fish sold in with labs will be sure to be pure anything.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

24Tropheus said:


> Tank too small to mix these two. Even a single Neolamprologus tretocephalus can become breeding minded (though you can just separate em from other fish if it happens) . Survival yep prob with a single. If they get in breeding mode then there will be probs I think.
> 
> Both are loverly fish to keep and breed.
> 
> ...


ok The picture was on this site under the library in health the article is called reducing aggression in cichlids...lol its the second pic down by paul dana. 
i would only like to do it long term and getting a fish from this lake would be nice if you could breed themjust because of the different behavior they would have. is there any other nice fish anyone could recommend to me that looks similar or maybe doesnt even look similar but its just a nice fish? maybe a dwarf species if lake tanganyika has any of them.


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

I personally don't think it would be an issue...
I have a mixed tank (125 g) and I have 1 demasoni and one tret and one sex.

The tret has been in the tank longer than either of the other two...
with no aggression. The demasoni is much smaller (younger) as the tret is about full grown...

I never have an agression issue with the tret or its cousin the sex. The demasoni is a little terror to some other fish, but tnot the tret.

I've had trets that were brutal... and I've had them like this one that is pretty doscile until something messes with it... It love the gill plate flare up that they do...

Heres a couple of pics...
sex...

















sex a little older...









tret...
















tret a couple weeks ago...









The tret is around 4" now and the sex is around 3.25"... I have no issues with them at all. They are a couple of my fav fish in the tank.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks i'll keep the idea open. i would want a mated pair of them and i have a full colony of demasoni. I could already do 5 mbuna species that i like so i most likely wont mess witht hem.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

SpeedFreak said:


> thanks i'll keep the idea open. i would want a mated pair of them


A mated pair would reign terror on the tank. Probably not a good idea in a community tank.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> SpeedFreak said:
> 
> 
> > thanks i'll keep the idea open. i would want a mated pair of them
> ...


yeah i'm not going to do it. Thanks everyone for the help and saved fruastration


----------

